# Does anyone use axle stands when removing wheels to clean



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone use axle stands when removing wheels to clean them?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

i should hope so! would never leave my car in the air just on a jack!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Definately!

Don't ever rely on a jack alone unless its just to change a wheel quickly, and never go under a car without an axle stand. They are cheap as chips and would save your life if the car moved, its a no brainer.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought you would, but I have never taken the wheels off to clean them before and am looking into doing so. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

Also where do you put the axle stands if you have the car jacked up on the jacking point?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

depends what car it is. some have big cross members and subframes which are perfectly fine to use. or you can try and slide it under the sill as close to the jack as you can. alternatively, once you have jacked and removed the wheel, slide the stand under the suspension arm and lower the jack so it is just resting on the stand but the jack is taking the majority of the weight.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

*11 quid delivered* - Always use axle stands :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep 1 trolley jack and 1 axle stand. Do a wheel and arch at a time.
Safety first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

This is what can happen if you dont use an axle stand.

http://www.thisisguernsey.com/2008/06/21/man-crushed-to-death/

He was changing an exhaust.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldnt even think about removing wheels unless there was axle stands or large decent blocks underneath the car. I learnt this when I was just 17 and jacked my car up to check the brake pads and the jack toppled over and the front brake disk dug into the ground and luckily I wasnt under the car at the time and also no damage to the car but a scrape mark on the drive.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

For some reason I don't trust axle stands. Once adjusted it's just a 10mm pin the car is sitting on. I usually use the jack & a spare wheel under the arch.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

mr v6 said:


> For some reason I don't trust axle stands. Once adjusted it's just a 10mm pin the car is sitting on. I usually use the jack & a spare wheel under the arch.


That's why I also leave the trolley jack in place once I've lowered the car on the axle stand. I also leave the wheel halfway under the car as well.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Always always always. Even if when a jack fails your head isn't under the wheel arch, think of the damage it would do to your car! I see too many posts on here with pictures of cars balanced on jacks and the write-up says 'then I scrubbed the arches with.....' - it makes me nervous just reading it!

We had a guy killed at work when a jack collapsed, it ain't pretty and really isn't worth the risk. Axle stands are so cheap these days, theres no excuse for not working safely. 

Sorry for the rant, it's just a touchy subject for me.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

ade33 said:


> Always always always. Even if when a jack fails your head isn't under the wheel arch, think of the damage it would do to your car! I see too many posts on here with pictures of cars balanced on jacks and the write-up says 'then I scrubbed the arches with.....' - it makes me nervous just reading it!
> 
> We had a guy killed at work when a jack collapsed, it ain't pretty and really isn't worth the risk. Axle stands are so cheap these days, theres no excuse for not working safely.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, it's just a touchy subject for me.


Agree completely with you there about the showroom posts etc.

for the price of the axle stands posted above there is no excuse really, 
I've borrowed a set from a colleague at work as I have next week off and want to get my wheels completely clean and also do the arches.
for the tenner or whatever it is, I'd rather be safe.

Daz.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Just started to clean and prep my alloys for C5 sealing. Borrowed a pair of jacks from my neighbour if not I was going to buy a set as there's no way I'd leave the car on the emergency jack - there's a reason why American's nick name this jack "The Widow Maker"


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I use the trolly jack, an axle stand and a load of wooden blocks as well, plus a brick on the opposite tyre as a chock.

Plus, I never go underneeth or put my head in the wheel arch.

i don't really like jacking up cars.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i done c5 on my wheels on wednesday.
jacked up car, went to take the wheel off and dad came out of house shouting about axle stands :lol: never work on my own cars, and cars only 3 months old so first time wheels were off for a clean (old car never got wheels off for clean lol) 

hes a semi retired mechanic so i guess he knows the dangers of it... i never even realised..

oh and i always use a trolley jack, got a massive one of dads from his old workshop, rated to 4 tonnes or something around that mark.

never feel safe with scissor jacks.... even last time when i tore a tyre in my old car in edinburgh, i phoned my BIL who lived 10 mins there and got him to bring me a trolley jack lol

cost him a few hundred £ when he bought it at his garage.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I want a full lift but cant afford that...:lol:
I want all four off the floor at once.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i had the use of a full lift almost any time i wanted until last month.. BIL was a service tech/mot tester at kwik fit, for a pack of 6 beers i could use the lift if i wanted but only done it once in 3 years and it was for brakes lol. not cleaning.

he works at ford as of last month so that died with his resignation lol


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Some really good advice here and I'd never work on or under a car on just the OEM jack. Have to say I've always been wary when having to change a wheel due to a flat just how much the car and jack moves with the slightest pressure.

Havent had to take a wheel off in ages thankfully.

Any chance we could have some pictures showing how and where to place a trolley jack and axle stands?

I dont take my alloys off to clean but should do. Issues such as support placement really stops me though.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

centenary said:


> Some really good advice here and I'd never work on or under a car on just the OEM jack. Have to say I've always been wary when having to change a wheel due to a flat just how much the car and jack moves with the slightest pressure.
> 
> Havent had to take a wheel off in ages thankfully.
> 
> ...


This might help :thumb:
Oh and try to watch the video without thinking how minging his car is lol

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-use-a-car-jack

HTH


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*It's Not Just The Amateurs Who Get It Wrong*



centenary said:


> Some really good advice here and I'd never work on or under a car on just the OEM jack. Have to say I've always been wary when having to change a wheel due to a flat just how much the car and jack moves with the slightest pressure.
> 
> Havent had to take a wheel off in ages thankfully.
> 
> ...


This is how my Q7 came back after getting the front tyres replaced at a nationwide tyre franchise:

... Sited the jack in the wrong place and the resultant weight of the car caused the affected contact point to 'cave in' when the jacking started/ the jack took the weight of the car... I found the damage 3 months later when on hands and knees cleaning the underbody sills. Fabulous!

Damage pictured below:

http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff476/pld118/?action=view&current=Q7OffSillDam1.jpg


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> This might help :thumb:
> Oh and try to watch the video without thinking how minging his car is lol
> 
> http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-use-a-car-jack
> ...


This one is fun too!

Laugh :thumb:


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

i like to use tyres as well as axle stands, i find tyres on their side tend to be alot better to use when doing wheels/archs due to the larger surface area they cover when supporting the weight and if you can get wide tyres can give enough height to get under for small tasks, enough for the usual detailer ive found, other wise a high lift trolley jack and stands are the way to go


----------

